# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Διαταραχή Μετατραυματικού Στρες >  Φόβος για καρκινο

## agapoula

Παιδιά φοβάμαι τόσο πολύ για τη πιθανότητα να πάθω καρκίνο μαστού από τις μαστογραφίες . Έτυχε να βρω κάτι το καλοκαιρι που αποδείχτηκε αθώο αλλά μου κόλλησε (διαβάζω κ πολλά) ότι οι μαστογραφίες που έχω κάνει (3 σε 9 έτη) θα μου κάνουν κακο..και γενικά δεν αισθάνομαι καλά να κάνω κάθε χρόνο που λένε πραγματικά δε ξέρω τι να κάνω .Έχω αγχωθει τόσο πολύ που δε μπορώ να ηρεμήσω .

----------


## akis1

μην διαβαζεις στο internet θα τρελαθεις...... ετσι την επαθα και εγω..... και τωρα φοβαμαι οτι κατι σοβαρο θα εχω........

----------


## george1520

Φοβασαι μην πάθεις καρκίνο του μαστου απο τις μαστρογραφιες; Σωστα κατάλαβα;

----------


## Georgewww

Το έχεις διαβάσει αυτό? Δηλαδή για καθε εξέταση που έκανες, είναι σα να είσαι 3 μήνες μεγαλύτερη, ως προς την ακτινοβολία του συγκεκριμένου σημείου. :) οπότε, κανένας φόβος για ακτινογραφία. 


"Έχει υπολογιστεί ότι η δόση της ακτινοβολίας που δέχεται μια γυναίκα σ’ έναν πλήρη μαστογραφικό έλεγχο ( δηλ. για δύο εικόνες από κάθε μαστό) είναι ίση με την ακτινοβολία που δέχεται από το περιβάλλον σε τρεις μήνες"

Πηγή: http://www.cancer-society.gr/%CE%B3%...86%CE%AF%CE%B1

----------


## agapoula

Έχω διαβάσει πάρα πολύ τελευταία παιδιά υπάρχουν αντικρουόμενες απόψεις. Τρέμω παιδια δεν μπορώ να το διαχειριστω.

----------


## agapoula

Ναι ακριβώς

----------


## akis1

> Έχω διαβάσει πάρα πολύ τελευταία παιδιά υπάρχουν αντικρουόμενες απόψεις. Τρέμω παιδια δεν μπορώ να το διαχειριστω.


προσπαθησε να χαλαρωσεις...... παρε ενα γιατρο τηλ και πες αυτο που φοβασαι να δεις οτι θα σου πει οτι δεν υπαχει κανενας λογος ανησυχιας........

----------


## Georgewww

> Έχω διαβάσει πάρα πολύ τελευταία παιδιά υπάρχουν αντικρουόμενες απόψεις. Τρέμω παιδια δεν μπορώ να το διαχειριστω.


Δεν υπάρχουν "αντικρουόμενες απόψεις" σε αυτο το θεμα. Εκτος αν διαβαζεις τυπου www.o enalaktikos apokaliptikos alithinos filos sas kata tis pagkosmias sinomosia.org
:) 

Τουλ. απο ακτινογραφίες, δε κινδυνευεις.

----------

